# Build your own LED lighting system



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

I did my own lighting using LEDs of 0.4W each but instead of connecting them crossed I did them on a single line (easier, plus had short wires) and works awesome for my small tank (4 gallons). 
I had the idea after reading a lot of LED lighting and finding out that my tank is very small for a regular tube to fit. Had to use the smaller tubes that are more expensive so I created my own lighting for about 30 dollars.
I used 18 waterproof leds (illumination, not decoration leds) full spectre and a power supply to convert to 12V (no resistor needed). I just connected everything together (good tip is to use a thermo-contractible cable to put over the weldings, to cover them and isolate the + and - wires) and glued it to a plastic structure (the ones you can use to put wires inside) and then put it over my tank. The reason for leds not being decorational is because of the angle they have (20-40º) and the illumination ones have a wider one (60-120º). It was really easy to do it. And cheap. I'm a cheap bastard For more instructions ask. I may will put some pictures later


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

Make sure you use a certified Class II power supply for this project so that you don't have an electrical contact injury or start a fire...


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

*build your own LED lighting system*

you are probably right. however I don't know if I expressed myself correctly, when I ment power supply is a device that converts from 220V to 12V. If is that to what you are referring to I'm afraid that I live in Argentina and we do not have that certification on the devices. At least is not written down anywhere. Is a regular device like a cell phone charger. but thanks for letting me know


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

you are just using a regular wall wart (220VAC to 12 VDC convertor). i can't see any problem. why don't you use resistors or do the illumination brand come with resistors built on? do you have photos?


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

*build your own led lighting system*

The led lighting system does not need a resistor or so I was told if you have them converted from 220V to 12V. So far is working perfectly and it has been over a year since i built it. If the leds or the power supply had any built into them I do not know.


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

Regarding where to buy in canada I couldn't tell you since I'm argentinian. You can get them online from marinedepot or e-bay. I you want to check some DIY LED lighting, check here or if you are brave enough to try spanish check here. This is the largest data base I've found on DIY projects, since here it seems its not that popular.
I personally rather doing it myself because you enjoy twice, the doing (and sometimes the cursing and swearing) and the final product. Plus as I mentioned before here we don't have that many options when it comes to aquarium stuff and the ones we have are sometimes quite expensive .


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

Connecting LEDs is quite easy. You just need a power source to convert into 12V and patience to connect each led individually. LEDs for 0.5W are quite inexpensive (like a dollar each), more powerful leds are more expensive plus they need to have a cooling system (usually comes built into it already). I did my own with 0.5W because my tank is quite small (5 gallons) and not so deep (8 inches). If you want to use it on a deeper tank you should consider 1 W LEDs. Make sure they are lighting and not decorational (lighting leds are wider and more powerful than decorational). Any questions ask. Good Luck!


----------



## tebore (Jan 3, 2010)

Check out www.dealextreme.com or www.kaidomain.com. I don't know of any Canadian sites but those two provide free shipping anywhere.

That's where I get my LEDs and modding stuff cheap.

Anything that's going to be on long term should be Power LEDs. Crees are a good choice. You shouldn't need massive cooling if you don't push the amperage. 350mA could actually be cooled by just the stars.

You'll need substantial cooling at 1A.


----------

